# Lightly smoked Mozzarella



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

Did another Mozzarella smoke this weekend - here we are going into the smoker after sitting out for a couple of hours to get a nice skin on the outside







. Here it is with a light smoke - might go an extra 10 min next time







EDIT - Now that I have the A MAZ N SMOKER - I no longer use any heat in the smoker


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice looking Mozz, been a while since I smoked any cheese.
Now that the cooler weather has arrived I need to get on it.  Never tried mozz, a few other kinds but not mozz.  Definitely need to, and if I can get ahold of buffalo mozz that would be great!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

These were from Costco and come two long ones to a package - I cut them in half to get more smoke on them - make sure to let them sit out for a bit to get a skin on the outside or all the moisture comes out in the smoke


----------



## chefrob (Sep 28, 2009)

never smoked cheese...........need to get the meat stuff down first.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

Ya also gotta stick a pan of mixed nuts in with your next smoke - I just took a 1" deep 8 X 10 foil pan and poked a bazillion holes in it and stuck in with the rest of the smoke - took them out after about 1 1/2 hours - rock star good


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a really great tip, glad you mentioned it because if not I may very well have just tossed a wet slab of cheese in the smoker and that wouldn't have been very good.


----------



## alx (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great.We did some fresh garden tomatoes with mozz melted on top for appetizers at our catering gig this weekend....will hit them with a light smoke next time....


----------



## napalm (Sep 29, 2009)

That looks delicious, I've smoked Mozzarella before and loved it but not had any for a long time, thats another thing to get done this weekend then ;) 

Alex


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks Nice...


----------

